# Need Milwaukee 5670 owner's manual



## Kris Killian (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello: I joined your forum because I have been unsuccessful in locating an owner's manual for a Milwaukee router I just purchased on craigslist. It is model #5670 and is discontinued. Milwaukee's site has nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! Kris


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Kris! Welcome to the forum! Glad to hav You with us. There is a place on the go , forum jump ,lwr rt. I am not sure what is there as far as manuals for Yours. Check it out. I hope You like the forum well enough to stay. Then, add Your name to the introduction where You joined. Makes seeing Your post easier! I took a quick look, and I don't see any. Sorry. Some one may read this and have what You need!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Here is a place that You might check, oldwwmachines : Old Woodworking Machinery


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

5620, 5660 or 5680 exisited and use the same manual.
Are you positive about your model number; I know of no 5670.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/milwaukee-parts-c-131.html

Milwaukee 5670 Parts List and Diagram - (SER 608A) : eReplacementParts.com

====


----------



## Kris Killian (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for your help everyone! I did locate a user's manual for the 5670 yesterday. Anyway, last night I was making dado cuts in pine with a Bosch 3/4 inch bit (got at Menards) because I am building a ladder and the oak pieces I am using for the steps are 3/4" deep. I re-measured the wood and it is exactly 3/4"! Why then are the dados not quite big enough? I am wondering if I should take the bit back and get a smaller one? I wanted to be able to make just one pass for efficiency's sake. Any advice would be appreciated! 

Also, will someone please help me with the member profile -- I thought I did fill one of those out. Where did it go?


----------

